# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Book Reviews >  "Blades In Action" by D. A. Kinsley

## L. Braden

Quote: "This supplement to 'Sword Fighters of British India' (new edition: 'Swordsmen of the Raj') and 'Sword Fighters of the British Empire' includes sections on swords vs. bayonets and lances or spears, sword or combat knives and knifers, and many additional narratives and commentaries. With numerous illustrations." Now available in paperback, hardback, and ebook from lulu.com (or lulu.com/uk, etc.) and in paperback only from amazon.com and ebay.com within a day or so.

----------


## L. Braden

Now available in paperback from amazon.com and ebay.com. Add "download" to the availability from lulu.com.

----------


## Ben Bevan

For those of you who weren't aware, Lulu.com have now published all three books in one volume titled as above, £16 inc postage to UK, my copy arrived within 3 days! Paperback, many illustrations of old battle prints, can't add anymore to the existing reviews, but I think a well compiled and worthy addition.

----------


## L. Braden

Thanks, Ben, for notifying us! I see that it is also available from amazon.com and ebay.com. Three volumes for approximately the price of one in the trilogy.

----------


## Matt Easton

I highly recommend this work.  It contains fascinating 'new' material.

----------

